# Favorite Fantasy Character



## Alia (Jun 30, 2005)

Out of all the fantasy books I have read and movies I have seen I have to say, at this moment in my life there are two fantasy characters that I love...
Samwise from the LOTR series because of his loyality to Frodo.  He was a faithful companion and friend seeing to the very end... A remarkable and very well loved individual in my eyes... 

Other person I like is Harry Potter... the poor kid has gone through a lot and isn't giving up without a fight.  Shows courage and determination!

So who is your favorite fantasy character of all time?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 30, 2005)

Of all time would have to be Claire Fraser from Outlander.  She's smart, strong, loyal, crafty, easily adapts to new situations and still can find reasons to smile and laugh even when things are rough.

Second favorite is Panamon Creel (Shannara series, not sure which book, it was a long time ago) - not only because he has a cool name and wears a cool outfit  .  He's intelligent and brave in spite of himself and loyal in spite of himself.  He wants to think of himself as a selfish person who helps nobody without some sort of benefit to himself but actually goes out of his way to help people who can't help themselves.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 30, 2005)

Im not much of a fantasy fan to say the truth but i am a massive fan of the Kindred, seems Vampires are fantasy based i will have to say caine (father of all Kindred). also i like Draco Melfoy (he is so much cooler then Potter)


----------



## Jay (Jun 30, 2005)

Condensed top 100:


1. The Weaver - Perdido Street Station - *China Mieville*

2. Uther Doul - The Scar - *China Mieville*

3. Severian - The Book of the New Sun - *Gene Wolfe*

4. The Wandeingr Jew - A Canticle for Lebowitz - *Walter Miller Jr.
*
5. Tyrion Lannister - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin*

6. Thomas Covenant – _Chronicles of Thomas Covenant_ – *Stephen F. Donalsdon
*
7. Elric Melnibone – _Elric Saga_ – *Michael Moorcock* 

8. Cornelius - _Cornelius Quartet_ - *Michael Moorcock*

9. Caine - Heroes Die/ Blades of Tyshalle - *Matt Stover*

10. Corwin – _Chronicles of Amber_ – *Roger Zealazny* 

11. Paul Atredies - _Dune_ - *Frank Herbert*

12. Flagg – _Dark Tower_, Eyes of the Dragon, The Stand etc –* Stephen King* 

13. Jant - The Year of Our War - *Steph Swainston
*
14. Solomon Kane - various work  - *Robert E. Howard*

15. Grey Mouser - _Lankhmar_ - *Fritz Leiber*

16. Littlefinger - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin*

17. Anasurimbur Kellhus – _Prince of Nothing_ –* R. Scott Bakker* 

18. Sol Wentaub – Hyperion – *Dan Simmons* 

19. Rincewind – 'Discworld' – *Terry Pratchett* 

20. Mr. VanderMar and Mr. Croup - NeverWhere - *Neal Gaiman*

21. Thomas Abbey – A Land of Laughs – *Jonathan Carroll* 

22. Steerpyke – _Gormenghast_ – *Mervyn Peake* 

23. Andrew VanBergen – The Last Coin – *James P. Blaylock* 

24. Gandalf/Mithandir/olorin – _The Lord of the Rings_ – *JRR Tolkien* 

25. Jon Snow - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* 

26. Roland – _Dark Tower_ – *Stephen King* 

27. Duncan Idaho – _Dune_ – *Frank Herbert* 

28. Death – _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* 

29. Count Hasmir Fenring – _Dune_ – *Frank Herbert* 

30. Brand – _Chronicles of Amber_ – *Roger Zealazny* 

31. Krupp - _Malazan Book of the Fallen_ - *Steven Erikson
*
32. Beren – The Silmarillion – *JRR Tolkien* 

33. Morgan - _RiddleMaster series_ - *Patricia Mckillip*

34. Kane - various- *Karl Edward Wagner*

35. Anomander Rake - _Malazan Book of the Fallen_ - *Steven Erikson*

36. The Shrike - _Hyperion_ - *Dan Simmons* 

37. Ibrahim - Drawing of the Dakr - *Tim Powers* 

38. Bruno Mann - White Apples - *Jonathan Carroll* 

39. Jules Pennyman - The Last Coin - *James P. Blaylock* 

40. Horrabim - The Anubis Gates - *Tim Powers* 

41. Heloise Lamy - The Paper Grail - *James P. Blaylock* 

42. Mrs. Colutier - _His Dark Materials_ - *Philip Pullman* 

43. Wednesday - American Gods - *Neil Gaiman* 

44. Shadow American Gods - *Neal Gaiman*

45. tergis Cromis - _Virconium _- *M. John Harrison*

46. Sir Richard Francis Burton - _Riverworld_ - *Philip Jose Farmer*

47. Genly Ai - Left Hand of Darkness - *Ursula K. Leguin*

48. Brendan Doyle - The Anubis Gates - *Tim Powers*

49. Miles Naismith Vorkosigan - _Vorksogian_ - *Lois Mcmaster Bujold*

50. Guy Montag - Farenheit 451 - *Ray Bradbury*

51. Bernard Marx - Brave New World - *Aldous Huxley*

52. Kirth Gersen - _Demon Princes_ - *Jack Vance*

53. Cugel - Dying Earth - *Jack Vance*

54. Deth - _Riddle Master_ series  - *Patrica Mckillip* 

55. John Uskglass - Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell - *Susanna Clarke* 

56. Childermass - Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell - *Susanna Clarke* 

57. Mahasamatman - Lord of Light - *Roger Zelazny* 

58. Joshua Calvert - _Night's Dawn trlogy_ - *Peter F. Hamilton* 

59. Winston Smith - 1984 - *George Orwell* 

60. Harold Shea - _The Complete Enchanter_ - *L. Sprague De Camp* 

61. Phaethon - _Golden Age Trilogy_ - *John C. Wright* 

62. Jane Alderberry- Iron Dragon's Daugther - *Michael Swanwick* 

63. Hunter Hawk - Night Life of Gods - *Thorne Smith* 

64. Scott Crane - The Last Call - *Tim Powers* 

65. Lyra Belacqua - _His Dark Materials_ - *Philip Pullman* 

66. Vinculus - Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell - *Susanna Clarke*

67. Jack Faust - Jack Faust - *Michael Swanwick* 

68. Casaubon - Rats and Gargoyles - *Mary Gentle*

69. Grendel - Grendel - *John Gardner*

70. Helen Vaughn - The Great God Pan - *Arthur Machen*

71. "Kid" - Dhalgren - *Samuel Delaney*

72. "k" - The Castle - *Franz Kafka*

73. Duanbai - My Life as Emperor - *Su Tong*

76. William Mandella - Forever War - *Joe Handleman*

77. Frank Cauldhame - Wasp Factory - *Ian M. Banks*

78. Woland - The Master and Margarita - *Mikhail Bulgakov*

79. Jilly Coppercorn - _Newford_ novels - *Charles de Lint*

80. Latro - Latro in the Mist - *Gene Wolfe*

81. Gwynn - The Etched City - *KJ Bishop
*
82. Dr. Gustav Uyterhoeven - The Chess Garden - *Brooks Hansen*

83. Michael Smith - Stranger in a Strange Land - *Robert Heinlien* 

84. The Divnity Student - The Divinity Student - *Michael Cisco*

85. Jack Kerouac - Move Underground - *Nick Mamatas*

86.  (name less characters) - Letters from Hades - *Jeffrey Thomas*

87.Cosimo Piovasco di Rondo - The Baron in the Trees - *Italo Calvino*

88.Melquiades - One Hundred Years of Solitude - *Gabriel Garicai Marquez*

89.Steven Black - Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell - *Susanna Clarke*

90.Mrs. Charbuque - Portrait of Mrs. Charbuque - *Jeffrey Ford*

91.  Isobel Avens - Signs of Life - *M. John Harrison*

92.Oshima - Kafka on the Shore - *Haruki Murakami*

93.  William Kennedy - Perfect Circle - *Sean Stewart*

94.Ender Wiggins *-* Ender's Game - *Orson Scott Card*

95.Joe O'Sullivan Beare - Jerusalem Poker - *Edwart Whittmore*

96. Tyrone Slothrop - Gravity's Rainbow - *Thomas Pynchon*

97*.  *Prunesquallor - _Gormenghast -_ *Mervyn Peake*

98.Yagharek - Perdido Street Station - *China Mieville*

99.(nameless) - Hard Boliled Wonderland and the end of the World - *Haruki Murakami*

100. Cley - The Physiognomy  - *Jeffrey Ford*


----------



## longplay (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe not my favourite, but I like Sam Vimes from Pratchett's Guards books.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 30, 2005)

dam what a long list Ainulindale


----------



## Jay (Jun 30, 2005)

Pardon, I seem to have not put Morpheus (Dream) from* Neal Gaiman's* Sandman. He belongs up there.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 30, 2005)

Don't know if he should be classed as sci-fi or fantasy, but I liked Dr Jekyll & Mr Hyde (ok, it's _*two*_ characters, but one really!)


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 30, 2005)

Honourable mentions go to:
Quick Ben, Kalam, Bauchelain, Korbal Broach, the three Beddicts, all the Crimson Guard, Bugg and Leoman - Erikson.

Uther Doul, the Brucolac, the Twins and the Weaver - China Mieville.

Croup, Vandermar, Islington, Shadow, Wednesday and Hinzelmann - Neil Gaiman.

Littlefinger, Varys and Tyrion Lannister - GRRM.

Janer, Ian Cormac, Dragon and Sable Keetch - Neal Asher.



But my favorite favorite is probably Itkovian, from Erikson's "Memories of Ice". Awesome character


----------



## FelineEyes (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, if I have to pick a published work, I'm going to have to go with Delirium from Gaiman's Sandman, but Dream and Desire run close seconds to her.  (Here's looking at you Ainulindale. )

Otherwise, I'm going to have to go with a character in a story in the making--his name's Abyss.  His creator is known as Anjana.  The opening to his story is posted in Aspiring Writers under 'the start of a story' or something like that.  The whole things get much, much better after the opening.

I also like O'Mara from White's Sector General series, Silk from Edding's Belgariad series, Friday from Heinlein's Friday, and Kethry and Tarma from Lackey's Vows and Honor.
*sigh* There are too many to choose from really.


----------



## Calis (Jul 1, 2005)

Sephiroth - Final Fantasy VII (yeah I know a video game)

Jimmy the Hand - Fiest books

Calis - Fiest books.


----------



## ZLBilley (Jul 1, 2005)

Lu-Tze from Terry Pratchett's Thief of Time.


----------



## Taltos (Jul 1, 2005)

Wanted to write one character ... managed to come up with five 
Garrett - Glen Cook "Garret P.I."
Taltos - Steven Brust   "Vlad Taltos"
Pug/Milamber - Raymond Feist "Magician"
Geralt - Andrzej Sapkowski "Wiedzmin"
Bagatur Lobo & Bogdan Oujantsev-sju - Holm van Zaitchik "Plohih ljudei net"


----------



## Azash (Jul 4, 2005)

I would say Sparhawk from the elenium and tamuli followed closly by death from the discworld, I would also put Thomas from magician and milamber also from magician. I have stated magician because they get really stupid later on in the other books.


----------



## an onion (Jul 5, 2005)

my favout character is calis by Feist


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 5, 2005)

My favorite character is

Garreth Jacks from the Final duel Series by Philip.B.Jones


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 5, 2005)

Ainulindale, was that a spur of the moment list, or did you just happen to have it lying around for when someone was stupid enough to ask?

I don't think I could name one favourite character. There are so many I'm fond of. I'm gonna decline to be quantitative this time and leave it at that.


----------



## Jay (Jul 5, 2005)

> Ainulindale, was that a spur of the moment list, or did you just happen to have it lying around for when someone was stupid enough to ask?


 
It's a common question asked on messageboards - answer it once somewhere else, all I have to do cut/paste and then just update it to what I have read since adding/elimianting  appicable characters.


----------



## Alia (Jul 5, 2005)

> Ainulindale, was that a spur of the moment list, or did you just happen to have it lying around for when someone was stupid enough to ask?


 That hurts my feelings Culhwch, I don't perceive myself as being stupid, nor asking stupid questions... only inane ones at times. 

And Ainulindale, that is a very impressive list, btw.


----------



## everman (Jul 5, 2005)

Allanon - Shannara series

Belgarath - Belgariad and Mallorean

Aragorn - LotR

Ivan and Pikel - Cleric Quintet


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 5, 2005)

garreth Jacks said:
			
		

> My favorite character is
> 
> Garreth Jacks from the Final duel Series by Philip.B.Jones


 
i have read about this b.j person i was told that he was a bit of a <whispers> animal perv. as for his book i thought it was total tosh, a complete load of rubbish. also is it true his brother is a Nazi. i hear he goes by the name of hairflick von B.G


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> i have read about this b.j person i was told that he was a bit of a <whispers> animal perv. as for his book i thought it was total tosh, a complete load of rubbish. also is it true his brother is a Nazi. i hear he goes by the name of hairflick von B.G


 
oh yeah, 'cause your opinion means a lot to us. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

sure does


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 7, 2005)

This should stop now before some one has to start deleting messages


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 7, 2005)

words of wisdom from jacks? it will be done


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

bestätigend


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 7, 2005)

confirming


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 8, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> That hurts my feelings Culhwch, I don't perceive myself as being stupid, nor asking stupid questions... only inane ones at times.
> 
> And Ainulindale, that is a very impressive list, btw.


 
My deepest apologies, Alia. Never meant to insinuate you were stupid. I merely thought The Master had started this thread....

Besides, in Australia, we show affection through insults. So really, you should be honoured.


----------



## Alia (Jul 8, 2005)

In that case I am honored Culhwch. Never any hard feelings, friend, just having some fun at my end. 
And here in America, when two young children like one another they insult or bully one another. It is often cute at times, but very annoying to the older crowd...

And if your trying to insult the Master, becareful it's never a pretty sight when he gets involved... *shudders*

To add to the list of Favorite Fantasy Characters, Ariel the little mermaid... for many reasons... and I'm not talking about Disney either.


----------



## stirdgit (Jul 8, 2005)

My favorite is the Lord Leto II from the Dune Saga.  He did not get bogged down by issues of right or wrong, only necessity, and his sacrifice was incredible.

Odrade, from the Dune Saga, ranks as number two.  She was strong, intelligent and like Leto, did what she had to do.

Liet Kynes, also from Dune, my number three choice, was a true visionary and I will always respect that.

Hazel, from Waterhsip Down, balanced the different personalities of their warren and got the job done.  The ending page of that book has the unique ability to bring me to tears regardless of where I read it, or what the situation is.

Hari Seldon, from Foundation, was another visionary and a brilliant man.

G'Kar from Babylon 5 started as a back stabbing cry baby but as the series went on, he evolved into a profound, honorable being.

Captain John J. Sheridan, another B5 pick.  What can I say?  He was cool. 

Gurney Hallek, back to Dune, he was loyal and fierce and played a mean balliset.

Jill Boardman, Stranger in a Strange Land, I'm not even sure why.  I just have always liked her.

 A. Square, from Flatland.  He tried so hard to make his message clear.


----------



## Novocaine (Jul 8, 2005)

While not exactly a pesron, the cat, Mogget, from the Abhorsen series is my all time favorite character. He is just a plain asshole and while a servant of the Ahborsen, he very humurously aggrivates his masters. Though he is bound with much knowledge, and often presents it in a sarcastic fashion, this facetious animal is by far my favorite character.


----------



## scalem X (Jul 8, 2005)

definitely 'jon snow' from a song of ice and fire


----------



## Stormflame (Jul 10, 2005)

Keeping on the topic of the thread, my favorite fantasy character would have to be Flint Fireforge from the Dragonlance series.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 10, 2005)

Faraday 'Tree Friend' - from The Axis Trilogy by Sara Douglass.  She suffers so much but has so much strength of character.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 24, 2005)

My fave fantasy charecter of all time has got to be Tanis half elven from Dragonlance I can really relate 2 his inner struggle for acceptence between both races human and elven. I feel like I dont really belong in any group either.
Another fantasy charecter I like is Snails from the dungeons and dragons.. he made me laugh alot!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Tanis from Dragonlance because he is well formed and written, up until the last few books anyways, and always stood his ground. 

Office Aeryn Sun from Farscape, because it is so hard to find strong female roll models in scifi, and she is one bad ****


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 2, 2005)

StormFlame I really like flint fireforge too.... cried my eyes out when he died...


xxxkyexxx


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 2, 2005)

While im here I will add another fave charecter.

Aurian... maggie furey.

xxxkyexxx


----------



## Loganberry (Aug 3, 2005)

have to agree with Novocaine, Mogget was a great character from the Abhorsen books.

And i read someone mentioned dragonlance, my word, theres a blast from my past...i loved those books as a kid, must go back and read em again...i remember being crazy abou Raistlin the Mage.  loved all that dark, sinister stuff about him.

always had a thing for elves too which is why i love Legolas so much, he is brave and strong and well just perfectly elven.

of course i dont know if comics count on a fantasy list but Wolverine is my hero, he has so many layers about him, not just the kickass layer that most see in him.

when it comes to tv and film fantasy, well i have loads, way too many the mention here


----------



## ADangerousIdea (Aug 3, 2005)

Hmm, not a big fantasy buff. But I'd have to say Lee Scoresby (from Phillip Pullmans His Dark Materials series) followed by the Chesire cat.


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Aug 3, 2005)

Not exactly sure if this fits, but I have three favorite characters, two are from anime series.

Inuyasha from the Inuyasha series (go figure ), he tries to act tough and has a screwed up family, past, and love life. But deep down he is a great guy and things are beginiing to work out for him, he can also kick major booty! 

Robin from Witch Hunter Robin, she also has a messed up past and a screwed up family. But in the end she finds out she is some sort of superhuman and is an awesome pyrokenetic.

Lastly (this one is from a book  ) Jaxom, Lordholder of Ruatha from the Dragonriders of Pern. He was born into his position never knowing his parents and learned to deal, he also rescued Ruth his white dragon and does some cool stuff.


----------



## silvermage2000 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well harry potter,draco malfoy,anita blake from the anita blake vampire hunter series,the anne rice characters like marius,ender from ender's game and a huge too many to name.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 3, 2021)

Kane the Mystic Swordsman  from the series by Karl Edward Wagner.


----------



## nixie (Dec 3, 2021)

This for me is an impossible question. There are far to many characters I invest in when reading to allow me to single one out.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 3, 2021)

How about Nixie the Destroyer of Words. Ah, Worlds.


----------



## nixie (Dec 3, 2021)

Droflet said:


> How about Nixie the Destroyer of Words. Ah, Worlds.


I may have left a few badly damaged  but never destroyed one completely.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 3, 2021)

The question on my mind is, one what? But I'll assume you mean words.


----------



## nixie (Dec 3, 2021)

Droflet said:


> The question on my mind is, one what? But I'll assume you mean words.


No, worlds.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 3, 2021)

Abe Sapien from the Hellboy series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 10, 2021)

Guttersnipe said:


> Abe Sapien from the Hellboy series.



Abe was cool . With his erudite  high brow intellect and wit ,  he was the perfect foil for Hellboy.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 14, 2021)

Jaxom_Ruatha said:


> Not exactly sure if this fits, but I have three favorite characters, two are from anime series.
> 
> Inuyasha from the Inuyasha series (go figure ), he tries to act tough and has a screwed up family, past, and love life. But deep down he is a great guy and things are beginiing to work out for him, he can also kick major booty!
> 
> ...



All good choices


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 24, 2022)

Taarna the Taarakian Warrior in 1981 film Heavy Metal.   Courageous , self sacrificing and beautiful  beyond words.


----------



## chongjasmine (Feb 7, 2022)

Mine is Aslan from Narnia.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 7, 2022)

Rincewind


----------



## Anthony Grate (Mar 7, 2022)

Gonna go with Falkor from The NeverEnding Story


----------



## Swank (Mar 7, 2022)

Frank Miller's _Elektra_.


----------



## PadreTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Conan. I started reading his stories in seventh grade. I think the first story was published December 1932, eighty-nine years ago.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 7, 2022)

PadreTX said:


> Conan. I started reading his stories in seventh grade. I think the first story was published December 1932, eighty-nine years ago.



Have you ever read T*he Kane the Mystic Swordsman *series by Karl Edward Wagner ?  It's a great series 5 books  book one is *Bloodstone*  Wagner also wrote one bestCona Pastiched of all time *Conan The Road of Kings *and he did even better  Bran Mak Morn Pastiche .* Bran Mak Morn The legion From the Shadow* 
Of either interest  The Kothar the Barbatain  stories of Gardner Fox  he is one the co crater of the DC character Dr Fate
*The Ship of Ishtar *by Abraham Merritt
*The Dark World *by Henry Kuttner
*Elak of Atlantis*  by Hery Kuttner
*Black Gods  Kiss* by C  L Moore


----------



## alexvss (Mar 8, 2022)

*Guts* from Berserk.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Mar 8, 2022)

Am I allowed to nominate a character I created?


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Mar 8, 2022)

Sparrowhawk/Ged from Ursula K Le Guin's Earthsea Saga.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 8, 2022)

Captain/Commander/Duke Vimes of the Anhk-Morpork Night/City Watch
I love reading the character grow.


----------



## redzwritez (May 9, 2022)

I really liked Granny Weatherwax and Nanny Og in Terry Pratchett's witches series. I think outside of them though I also love Lucy in TJ Klune's House on the Cerulean Sea. I'm rereading it and I can't wait for him to be introduced.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jul 13, 2022)

Severus Snape!


----------



## Swank (Jul 14, 2022)

Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Bramandin (Jul 16, 2022)

Raziel from Legacy of Kain.  I don't know why I like him and I think we're supposed to feel sorry for him even though he's a bit of a jerk.  It's even weird that I call him schmexy.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 17, 2022)

Conan
King Kull
Soloman Kane
Bran Mak Morn
Jirel of Joiry
Cormac Art
Kothar
Thundar
Ariel
Ukla


----------



## bretbernhoft (Aug 4, 2022)

Korben Dallas from "The Fifth Element" movie.


----------



## Swank (Aug 4, 2022)

bretbernhoft said:


> Korben Dallas from "The Fifth Element" movie.


Controversial!


----------



## bretbernhoft (Aug 6, 2022)

Swank said:


> Controversial!


I would love to learn how the Korben Dallas character is controversial.


----------



## Swank (Aug 6, 2022)

bretbernhoft said:


> I would love to learn how the Korben Dallas character is controversial.


Because he's not in what is normally considered to be a fantasy film.

Calling SF films fantasy is the hot trend since it was discovered people can shade the most popular SF film ever (Star Wars) that way.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 7, 2022)

Deckard from Bladerunner (movie version)
Alex Murphy from Robocop (1st movie)


----------



## Swank (Aug 7, 2022)

THX1138 said:


> Deckard from Bladerunner (movie version)
> Alex Murphy from Robocop (1st movie)


Grrrrrrr.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 7, 2022)

Shandon Silverlock


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 7, 2022)

Swank said:


> Grrrrrrr.


Bwa ha ha!


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 8, 2022)

@Swank @Phyrebrat 

How about THX1138 from THX1138.

Sounds like me, but I don’t remember anything past a year ago. I may have to run a Voight-Kampff test on my-self to be sure.

Unless my memory was erased in-order to coverup my true past? All I know is that every time I hear the song “Singing in The Rain”, I get a strong craving for a glass of milk, but it never tastes right.

If only I could remember.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 8, 2022)

THX1138 said:


> How about THX1138 from THX1138


I suspect you’re partisan in this but … is _THX1138_ very good? I’ve never seen it and wonder if I should check it out seeing as I’m a huge SW fan.

Re definitions: we all draw our lines in the sand. To my mind, LOTR et al is fantasy, superheroes are fantasy; space and spaceships are sci fi. But to be honest, I couldn’t care less one way or the other. I know I love what I call Sci Fi (and I like _some_ fantasy (mostly literature than tv shows or films)).

I think it comes from my tribe: being a horror writer and reader is a label that exasperates me because… well, because I know about my genre so it’s hard not to correct people who conflate weird fiction, bizarro, cosmic, torture, paranormal, non-paranormal  horror as the same thing. Gore bores me. Torture, graphic stuff, etc. essentially the distinction is academic and only relevant to those who care. 

Anyway sorry for the OT meander.


----------



## Swank (Aug 8, 2022)

Phyrebrat said:


> I suspect you’re partisan in this but … is _THX1138_ very good? I’ve never seen it and wonder if I should check it out seeing as I’m a huge SW fan.


Yes, it's good. Fairly sophisticated in not spoon feeding you the exposition, and compelling aesthetics.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 8, 2022)

Phyrebrat said:


> I suspect you’re partisan in this but … is _THX1138_ very good? I’ve never seen it and wonder if I should check it out seeing as I’m a huge SW fan.
> 
> Re definitions: we all draw our lines in the sand. To my mind, LOTR et al is fantasy, superheroes are fantasy; space and spaceships are sci fi. But to be honest, I couldn’t care less one way or the other. I know I love what I call Sci Fi (and I like _some_ fantasy (mostly literature than tv shows or films)).
> 
> ...


You didn't meander!
How about Alex from the A Clockwork Orange movie, (per my reference: "Singing in The Rain, Milk Bar?)
Is that more your style? Not the same as the book. But considering Alexs age, a bit more appropriate.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 9, 2022)

Phyrebrat said:


> I suspect you’re partisan in this but … is _THX1138_ very good? I’ve never seen it and wonder if I should check it out seeing as I’m a huge SW fan.
> 
> Re definitions: we all draw our lines in the sand. To my mind, LOTR et al is fantasy, superheroes are fantasy; space and spaceships are sci fi. But to be honest, I couldn’t care less one way or the other. I know I love what I call Sci Fi (and I like _some_ fantasy (mostly literature than tv shows or films)).
> 
> ...



I think that what defines 'horror' is very much of personal taste. I enjoy many horror stories, but they don't really scare me - so are they doing their job, or not? The horror that I both enjoy and find most chilling is that which is within the realm of the possible. One of the reasons why I enjoy MR James' stories so much is that he often spends the first part of the story reassuring the reader as to the reliability of the narrator before authenticating the story with factual places and events - you believe and trust the person telling you the story, and therefore it feels more real and scary. One of the reasons that I don't find Stephen King scary (although I usually enjoy his stories) is that things will happen without any realistic reason as to why or how, and therefore they feel more fantasy than horror. 

And this could perhaps also be argued is the case with fantasy and science fiction, and the lines that blur the genre; if the story feels authentic, genuine and within the realms of possibility, then this is science fiction. If it's not, then whilst it may not be fantasy, it doesn't feel like science fiction. The Fifth Element is so absurd and extravagant, that it feels much closer to Wonderland than the Earth that Deckard and Ripley's universes are set in.


----------



## Swank (Aug 10, 2022)

paranoid marvin said:


> And this could perhaps also be argued is the case with fantasy and science fiction, and the lines that blur the genre; if the story feels authentic, genuine and within the realms of possibility, then this is science fiction. If it's not, then whilst it may not be fantasy, it doesn't feel like science fiction. The Fifth Element is so absurd and extravagant, that it feels much closer to Wonderland than the Earth that Deckard and Ripley's universes are set in.


You're ignoring the obvious other possibility: You can have stories that are two genres - Fantasy/Western, SF/Romance, Historical/Romance. Or in this case and Hitchhiker's Guide; Comedy/SF. If making SF absurd turns it into fantasy, what does farcical fantasy become?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 10, 2022)

Swank said:


> You're ignoring the obvious other possibility: You can have stories that are two genres - Fantasy/Western, SF/Romance, Historical/Romance. Or in this case and Hitchhiker's Guide; Comedy/SF. If making SF absurd turns it into fantasy, what does farcical fantasy become?




I agree that stories can be of more than one genre. In fact I think that most span several genre; love, war, horror, fantasy etc. But usually they are classified under one genre. Which can sometimes be annoying when you go into a bookstore that separates them into genres. For HHGTTG am I looking in general fiction, scifi, classics or comedy?


----------



## Swank (Aug 10, 2022)

paranoid marvin said:


> I agree that stories can be of more than one genre. In fact I think that most span several genre; love, war, horror, fantasy etc. But usually they are classified under one genre. Which can sometimes be annoying when you go into a bookstore that separates them into genres. For HHGTTG am I looking in general fiction, scifi, classics or comedy?


Hitchhiker's is primarily SF, as is Fifth Element. The absurd things are there for 4th wall breaking humor, not to engineer a fantasy.


----------



## bradleyibanez66 (Sep 12, 2022)

Rane Longfox said:


> Honourable mentions go to:
> Quick Ben, Kalam, Bauchelain, Korbal Broach, the three Beddicts, all the Crimson Guard, Bugg and Leoman - Erikson.
> 
> Uther Doul, the Brucolac, the Twins and the Weaver - China Mieville.
> ...


Kruppe from Steven Erikson's Gardens of the Moon is one of my favorites. He is probably annoying to most, but I listened to the audiobook narrated by Ralph Lister and just loved hearing him play the part of Kruppe.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Sep 13, 2022)

Dream/Morpheus/Sandman
Aslan
Aahz


----------



## Boaz (Sep 21, 2022)

I did not know what fantasy was in 1975, when I was given the Narnia series for my ninth birthday.  My favorite characters began with Caspian, but I don't know where they'll end.  Here's my list in the order that they've become known or appealed to me.

Caspian, Shasta, and Tirian from Narnia.

Bilbo.

Aragorn.

Conan.

John Carter.

Turin from MIddle-earth.

Panamon Creel from Shanarra.

Silk and Belgarath from The Belgariad.

Hile Troy from The Illearth War.

Tasslehoff Burrfoot from Dragonlance.

Arutha and Jimmy the Hand from Midkemia.

Lucy Pevensie and Aslan.

Samwise Gamgee and Eowyn, daughter of Eomund and Theodwyn.

Tyrion Lannister.

Jaime Lannister.

Sand dan Glokta, Logen, Ninefingers, the Bloody Nine, and Lamb from The First Law.

As for films, I believe almost every fantasy film is worthless because fantasy is difficult to translate to film due to the difficulties in producing effects and studio heads' lack of comprehension of the subject matter.  The only characters worth mentioning are:

Tigger.

Samwise Gamgee battling Shelob in The Return of the King is the single best example of a heroic fantasy character that I've ever seen.

Every character from The Princess Bride.

Hawkins, aka Giacomo the Jester, in The Court Jester.

Willow and Mad Martigan from Willow.

Ash in Army of Darkness.

The Cowardly Lion from The Wizard of Oz.

Connor MacLeod, the Kurgan, and Juan Sanchez-Villalobos Ramirez in Highlander.

Even though I have soft spots for Arnold Schwarzenegger as Conan, Patrick Wayne as Sinbad, and Marc Singer as Dar the Beastmaster, these sword and sandal flicks have are closer to the quality of Hawk the Slayer, The Barbarians, and Krull than The Fellowship of the Ring or The Princess Bride.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 22, 2022)

Conan. Belit. Thoth-Amon.
Bilbo. Frodo. Samwise. Aragorn. Galadriel. Eowyn.
Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser.
Elric of Melnibone.
Aziraphale and Crowley.
Richard Mayhew and Door. Sandman.
Rincewind, Cohen, Vimes.
Scrooge.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2022)

Nift The Lean


----------

